
Deep Convolutional Feature Point Descriptors - mwulf
http://hi.cs.waseda.ac.jp/~esimo/en/research/deepdesc/
======
mwulf
Interesting application of deep learning to a classic computer vision problem.
Paper is very well written and good to understand.

